# SAA7130 TV card Driver



## lewis2k6

hello,

I have just bought a tv card on ebay and installed it into my pc. I followed the instructions that came with the card for installing the drivers. When i tried to install the drivers i got a message saying "the hardware could not be installed because the wizard cannot find the necesary software". I have tried copying the CD contents to my hard disk and have also tried to automatically install the drivers. Does anyone know where i will be able to download the drivers?

Your help will be very much appreciated.


----------



## ryan27272

http://www.Sabrent.com/drivers/tvfm.zip

this zip file is the update for xp. it will install the card for you


----------

